# it's been a long time



## mimiparis

Ciao tutti, 

ho bisogno di tradurre "it's been a long time", per  me lo diro ha fatto un po di tempo but it doesn't sound really correct to me, is there anybody who could help me on that ??

thanks in advance


----------



## vannaquimis

mimiparis said:
			
		

> Ciao tutti,
> 
> ho bisogno di tradurre "it's been a long time", per me lo diro ha fatto un po di tempo but it doesn't sound really correct to me, is there anybody who could help me on that ??
> 
> thanks in advance


 
Io direi "è da tempo che.."


----------



## Saoul

Ciao Mimi,

E' da un po' (di tempo) would be a fair translation in my opinion, but a bit more context would help.

Ciao
Saoul

EDIT: Scusa Vannaquimis per l'incrocio


----------



## DiFossa

Saoul said:
			
		

> Ciao Mimi,
> 
> E' da un po' (di tempo) would be a fair translation in my opinion, but a bit more context would help.
> 
> Ciao
> Saoul
> 
> EDIT: Scusa Vannaquimis per l'incrocio



Ciao Saoul,

E` stato un lungo tempo va bene in questo caso?


----------



## Saoul

DiFossa said:
			
		

> Ciao Saoul,
> 
> E` stato un lungo tempo va bene in questo caso?



No, difossa, unfortunately it doesn't make sense, in Italian. You need the preposition "da".

"E' da lungo tempo" va bene.


----------



## mimiparis

è una lettera, vorrei dire semplicemente "Ciao..... lo so, è da un po di tempo, ma ho avuto bisogno del questo tempo per...."??

Ma perche utilisare il presente, in inglese è al passato?


----------



## Saoul

mimiparis said:
			
		

> è una lettera, vorrei dire semplicemente "Ciao..... lo so, è da un po di tempo, ma ho avuto bisogno del questo tempo per...."??
> 
> Ma perche utilisare il presente, in inglese è al passato?



Mimi, credo di poterti dare l'unica risposta possibile in questo caso, cioè, perchè l'italiano è una lingua, e l'inglese è un'altra, e sono tutto tranne che parallele.

"Ciao... lo so, è da un po' di tempo, che non ti scrivo/che non mi faccio sentire/che non ti chiamo, ma ho avuto bisogno di questo tempo per..."


----------



## mimiparis

E vero e lo so, lingue non sono similare 
tuttavia, grazie per tutto!!!


----------



## emt71782

Buon giorno. Vorrei dire "It's been a long time since I've practiced italian." Si puo' dire, "Fa molto tempo che non pratico l'italiano?", o bisogna dire, "fa molto tempo che non ho praticato l'italiano?" O, ancora, bisogna dire, "Non ho praticato l'italiano da molto tempo fa"?

Grazie mille. Come lo vedete, ho domenticato la maggior parte del mio italiano!


----------



## bozgeez

You'd have to reverse the first bit; instead of saying 'Fa molto tempo', you'd say 'molto tempo fa'.

It seems to me that the best way of saying it is, "Molto tempo fa che non parlo l'italiano".


----------



## MünchnerFax

Where's the "non" in your original sentence?  

_Faccio pratica di italiano da molto/tanto/lungo tempo._
_È molto/tanto tempo che mi esercito con l'italiano._
_È tanto che mi esercito con l'italiano._


bozgeez said:


> It seems to me that the best way of saying it is, "Molto tempo fa che non parlo l'italiano" .


This usage of _fa _translates the English _ago._


----------



## emt71782

Munchner, "It's been a long time since I've practiced Italian" means "I haven't practiced Italian in a long time." It's true, there's no negation in the original sentence, but the "since" places "I practiced Italian" in the past tense, and it's been a long time since that moment happened, so it is, in fact, a negation. I think your translations mean "I've been practicing Italian for a long time."

Thank you very much for the translations and help, in any case. I appreciate the replies. Grazie!


----------



## MünchnerFax

I see. You're right, I got somehow confused.
Then, just add "non" in every sentence.


----------



## vintagelemonade

Buongiorno,

I was wondering how one would say "It's been a long time since I've spoken Italian." I know that in French, one would use the verb "faire" (to do, make) to compose the first part of the phrase: 

"Ça *fait *longtemps..."

and then one would actually use the verb "parler" (to speak, talk) in the past negative, rather than in the positive, as in english (since I *have spoken*):

"...que *je n'ai pas parlé* Italien." 

Is this how it's structured in Italian? Could you say:

"Fa molto tempo che non ho parlato italiano" ?

If not, how would one say this?

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## elleboro

E' molto tempo che non parlo Italiano" or "Non parlo Italiano da molto tempo" or "E' passato molto tempo da quando ho parlato italiano l'ultima volta"


----------



## fitter.happier

È da (molto) tempo che non parlo italiano. 
È da (molto) tempo che non lo vedo.
È da (molto) tempo che non le scrivo.

Edit: thanks for your further examples, elleboro!


----------



## kan3malato

Ciao
Scusate ma qualcosa non mi torna

"È da (molto) tempo che non parlo italiano" non dovrebbe essere"It's been a long time since I've not spoken Italian."
Grazie e scusate per l'eventuale c++++a.

 "It's been a long time since I've spoken Italian." 
 E' passato molto tempo da quando ho parlato Italiano(l'ultima volta).


----------



## elleboro

Credo che le forme giuste della "famigerata" duration form siano:
I haven' t spoken  Italian for a long time
It 's a long time since I spoke Italian ( questa costruzione richiede l'uso di un verbo affermativo )
Comunque ,pur cambiando l'ordine degli elementi della frase il significato non cambia. Ciao


----------



## ChameleonDave

Ci sono due modi di vedere il concetto che si vuol esprimere qui.

Possiamo considerare che ci siano stati: un momento nel passato in cui è successo qualcosa, ed un momento attuale in cui una persona riflette sul fatto che sia passato un periodo di tempo fra i due momenti (senza che la cosa si ripeta).                   

Ugualmente, possiamo considerare che ci sia una situazione attuale, con una durata osservata.                                                                             

Il primo modo di pensarci suggerisce questo tipo di frase:

«È passato molto tempo da quando ti scrissi l’ultima volta.»

«It's been a long time since I last wrote to you.»

Il secondo modo di pensarci suggerisce questo tipo di frase:

«Non ti scrivo da molto tempo.»

«I haven’t written to you for a long time.»

Si vede che:

a) il primo modo parla del tempo che è passato.  Non c'è negazione.  Col secondo modo, invece, c'è la negazione, perché la persona NON scrive attualmente.                

b) per parlare di una situazione attuale, le due lingue adoperano un tempo presente.  Ma c’è una piccola differenza: in italiano va bene un presente semplice; in inglese ci vuole un presente perfetto, perché ci riferiamo anche all’inizio della situazione.

c) col primo modo, utilizziamo un tempo passato semplice (che nel contesto dell’italiano si chiama «passato remoto»), perché parliamo di un momento passato preciso.      

Ci si deve rendere conto, che nelle due lingue, si può sostituire un presente perfetto (che nel contesto dell’italiano si chiama «passato prossimo»).  Ecco il risultato di questo cambiamento:                                                                

«È passato molto tempo da quando ti ho scritto l’ultima volta.»

«It’s been a long time since I’ve written to you.»

Le ragioni per cui si può fare sono diverse, però.  In italiano, è perché il passato prossimo va sostituendo il passato remoto nella lingua moderna, soprattutto nella parte settentrionale del Paese.  In inglese, è per analogia con il tempo usato nell’altra parte della frase («It’s been...») e con il secondo modo d'esprimere il concetto («I haven’t written...»).                                                              

Cioè, l’uso del presente perfetto in questa frase è quasi un errore.  Dico «errore» perché se ci penso bene, soltanto il passato semplice ha senso nella frase.  La parola «since» esige un tempo che si riferisca ad un momento preciso.  Però, devo riconoscere che questa struttura è usatissima oggigiorno; e sebbene paia illogica, è divenuta normale.

Ci rimane un’altra osservazione da fare.  Si può utilizzare il fenomeno che in inglese chiamiamo la «cleft sentence», cioè la frase spaccata o divisa.  Prendiamo una parte di una frase, e mettiamo una parola all’inizio ed un’altra alla fine, come se fossero delle parentesi.  Esso ci permette di spostare il pezzo tra parentesi verso l’inizio della frase.  Bisogna vederne un esempio per capire questo.  Ecco una delle frasi che abbiamo viste, ma con parentesi:

«Non ti scrivo (da molto tempo).»

Ora, mettiamo quel pezzo all’inizio:

«(Da molto tempo) non ti scrivo.»

Ora, utilizziamo le parole magiche:

«_È_ da molto tempo _che_ non ti scrivo.»

Così, vediamo che il verbo «essere» e la congiunzione «che» funzionano come parentesi speciali.  Questa frase, dunque, è equivalente all’altra.  È fondamentalmente la stessa struttura.  Ma, per me, suona meglio così.

Allora, tra tutte le frase che abbiamo analizzate, possiamo sceglierne una in ognuna delle due lingue.  Spero che adesso capiscano tutti il modo in cui queste frasi si formano.

«It’s been ages since I’ve written to you.»

«È da molto tempo che non ti scrivo.»


----------



## svizzerozzo

Hi everybody!
I'm Svizzerozzo and I'm a new (italian) member of this forum; i apologize now if i make mistakes or if i do something wrong. I discovered this thread about "it's been a long time" and i have a question for you! in a song written by "Genesis" there is the phrase "It's been a long long time. Hasn't it?" well, thanks to the presence of the "question tag" "hasn't it?" i understand that "It's" means "It has", but i would like to know if the expression "it IS been a long time" may exist (perhaps as a passive sentence)!! thank you all!! this thread has been very interesting for me!!


----------



## giginho

On the same path, we find the Led Zeppelin:

"It's been a long time since we rock and roooooll"

Io l'interpreterei così: "è da tanto tempo che suoniamo rock and roll"....giusto? Tutto sto thread mi ha un po' confuso le idee!


----------



## svizzerozzo

giginho said:


> On the same path, we find the Led Zeppelin:
> 
> "It's been a long time since we rock and roooooll"
> 
> Io l'interpreterei così: "è da tanto tempo che suoniamo rock and roll"....giusto? Tutto sto thread mi ha un po' confuso le idee!



in this case, thanks to "since", we can understand that it is a duration form. (it has been a long time...). si anche secondo me la tua traduzione è corretta (facciamo/suoniamo rock and roll da tanto tempo)!!


----------



## joanvillafane

No, sorry, gigi - that's not it:
It's been a long time since = it's been a long time since the last time we did  X

If you want to say "è da tanto tempo che suoniamo rock and roll" it would be: We've been playing rock and roll for a long time.


----------



## svizzerozzo

joanvillafane said:


> No, sorry, gigi - that's not it:
> It's been a long time since = it's been a long time since the last time we did  X
> 
> If you want to say "è da tanto tempo che suoniamo rock and roll" it would be: We've been playing rock and roll for a long time.


 thank you for your precisation!!


----------



## svizzerozzo

svizzerozzo said:


> thank you for your precisation!!



sorry i mean "explanation"!!


----------



## giginho

joanvillafane said:


> No, sorry, gigi - that's not it:
> It's been a long time since = it's been a long time since the last time we did  X
> 
> If you want to say "è da tanto tempo che suoniamo rock and roll" it would be: We've been playing rock and roll for a long time.



So Joan (hi dear!) Robert Plant is saying that they have not been playing (correct? E' da molto tempo che non hanno più suonato rock) rock and roll for a long time and now the rock and roll style is back in their music.....am I right?


----------



## joanvillafane

Yes, that sounds right.  Is the line from a song? or from an interview?


----------



## giginho

First line of the song "Rock and Roll", Led Zeppelin IV (the album).

Those are the others 

It's been a long time since I rock-and-rolled 
It's been a long time since I did the Stroll 
Ooh, let me get it back, let me get it back, let me get it back


----------



## joanvillafane

OK, thanks.  In that case "It's been a long time since I rock-and-rolled" doesn't refer to "suonare" but just to "rock and roll" as a 
verb which can mean mostly anything from dance to have a good time to go wild 
P.S. "the Stroll" is a dance from the 50's.


----------



## giginho

Thank you very much indeed, Joan!


----------

